# Merry & Pippin



## grendel (Jun 30, 2021)

I saw the two Hobbits in an interview with Steven Colbert, and it reminded me of a pet peeve of mine, that I don't think I've ever mentioned here....

Am I the only one who thinks Billy Boyd looks more like a "Merry", and Dominic Monaghan should have been "Pippin"? I mean, who was doing this casting, fer cryin' out loud?

 Merry Pippin

It ain't rocket science.

At the other extreme, and I know it's a different trilogy, the casting of Billy Connolly as Dain Ironfoot... sheer effin' GENIUS!!

And on a completely unrelated topic, except it involves Billy Connolly... if you haven't seen _Boondock Saints_, please do.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 9, 2021)

grendel said:


> I saw the two Hobbits in an interview with Steven Colbert, and it reminded me of a pet peeve of mine, that I don't think I've ever mentioned here....
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Billy Boyd looks more like a "Merry", and Dominic Monaghan should have been "Pippin"? I mean, who was doing this casting, fer cryin' out loud?
> 
> ...



love the boondock saints.


----------

